# My Coral Photos



## boxboy (Jun 11, 2012)

Hey Everyone

Thought Its about time to start a thread about my corals.
Please excusse the cell phone photos, it actually takes better photos then my 3 pont n shoot cameras lol

If you can ID anything you see, it would bring a smile to my face 

Thanks for looking, reading, chating!


----------



## boxboy (Jun 11, 2012)

First Photo is the new Monti
2nd photo I have is of zoas, but what type?


----------



## darryl_v (Aug 26, 2011)

First one is montipora confusa. Some say montipora spongodes

second zoa.....not sure if that one has a name.


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

looks like 2 diff types on zoas in the second.

not sure what either are though, sorry


----------



## JayPetro (Feb 8, 2012)

Probably just different colouration when the zoas mature. Look like blow pops...little nicer though


----------



## boxboy (Jun 11, 2012)

Thank you everyone  Ill add more photos when things settle and grow a little, unless I end up getting more first lol


----------

